# East Coast Toy Breeders?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I know several good, health tested, conformation Toy breeders
Most are on Facebook these days

Bridget Stewart -NC 
Charlene Lognion Clay- NC
Ann Marie Saunier-SC
Yvonne Knapp Aitken-FL- I know for a fact has a litter on the ground. Same parents as my TP Echo in my Avatar.
Judy Ackner-VA


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow - what perfect timing! My favorite Breeder, Lynn DeRosa,Dalin Show Kennels [Home] just told me last week that she just had a litter of 3 silver males! She is located in Virginia, so that shouldn't be too far a drive for you, should it? She also gets browns on occasion, but I don't know if she has any now. 

Aside from the fact that she has gorgeous poodles, 100% health guaranteed, and has been a TOP show breeder for almost 50 years, what I love most about her is that she is extremely honest - tell her what you are looking for not only in color, but size, energy levels, temperament, and you just won't get a puppy unless she has the right match for you - she NEVER attempts to match anyone with the wrong puppy for them ever - and that is why even though I am dying for a puppy, I would never think of looking elsewhere, I will wait until Lynn has my ideal match, because my next 15 years of poodle happiness depends upon it!

And by the way, one of our other forum members just picked up her puppy from Lynn today - she is driving home with her puppy as I write this, but she had to pull over to call me and tell me how blissfully happy she is with her dream match - look for her posts and pictures soon!


----------

